# The plot thickens, wild mouse mated with my girls



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Further to my post yesterday of my fancy mice giving birth after I was told they was all girls. I took them all to be resexed at Wood Green animal shelter and they are indeed all girls meaning a wild mouse has somehow got in and mated with several of the girls. I am really shocked that this can happen especially as the cage they are in has small bar spacing. Does anyone have any experience with the two mixing and having babies. I am worried.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd be very dubious.Wild mice generally attack tame ones.They are the same species genetically so from that point of view any offspring wouldn't suffer issues but the babies would inherit the wild nature of the(suspected)father.I deliberately did a wild x tame cross to see if any vigour would be imparted.It wasnt but the young dashed around wildly as soon as you looked at them and made constant bids for freedom. The wild parent was one that the dog caught as a baby and was raised with the tame ones.Wild to the end.


----------

